# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  ضرب ماتریسها

## hamed_z2001

درور.
دوستان برای درس طراحی الگوریتم  یه تمرین دارم که میخواد ابعاد چند ماتریس رو از فایل بخونه و در هم ضرب کنه ....با دوتاش مشکل ندارم.ولی بیشتر از 2 تا ماتریس  رو نمیتونم پیاده سازیش کنم.کسی یاد داره به ما هم یاد بده.لطفا

----------


## MinusOne

منظور از ابعاد درایه هاشه ؟ در طراحی خود الگوریتم مشکل دارید یا پیاده سازیش ؟

----------

